# BUDGET GAMING RIG (15-18k)



## cacklebolt (May 7, 2012)

can anyone suggest me a budget gaming rig under 15k (flexible upto 18)???
Use:Gaming like FIFA 10 and later,NFS Most Wanted and later,COD,Max Payne,CS,GTA....

Eclipse projects and maybe Android app development too...

P.S : I won't be replacing my monitor,keyboard - mouse and speakers ... I may not replace my cabinet too...I just need an upgrade from my Intel dual core @ 1.8 ghz,gigabyte MoBo 945G chipset 2 x 1 gb Kingston ram and without gpu rig...,
also I will play these games at medium to low settings...I will rarely play @ high settings ...


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

^^Welcome to TDF. Fill this and post here.


----------



## cacklebolt (May 7, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the
computer? What all applications
and games are you going to run?
Ans:FIFA 10 and later,NFS MW and later,COD,CS,GTA,Max Payne,Age of Empires, Dirt series for son 
Office work

2. What is your overall budget?
If you can extend a bit for a
more balanced configuration,
then mention this too.
Ans:15k max 18k to 19k


3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No


4. Which Operating System are
you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7 and windows 8 later ...


5. How much hard drive space is
needed?
Ans:atleast 250 gb preferably 500 gb speed is not a concern


6. Do you want to buy a
monitor? If yes, please mention
which screen size and resolution
do you want. If you already
have a monitor and want to
reuse it, again mention the size
and resolution of monitor you
have.
Ans:No


7. Which components you DON'T
want to buy or which
components you already have
and plan on reusing?
Ans:keyboard,mouse,speakers, monitor


8. When are you planning to buy
the system?
Ans:by October


9. Have you ever built a desktop
before or will this be done by an
assembler?
Ans:no... I m not sure whether I will build one or get it built...


10. Where do you live? Are you
buying locally? Are you open to
buying stuff from online shops if
you don't get locally?
Ans:Mumbai .... to an extent I can buy from flipkart...


11. Anything else which you
would like to say?
Ans:  BRANDS DONT MATTER.
..THE PRODUCT SHOULD BE GOOD..


----------



## Minion (May 7, 2012)

Get these
Processor:AMD 3650-5,600
Motherboard:Gigabyte GA-A55M-S2H-4,500
RAM:Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB-1,500
HDD:Seagate 500 GB-3,700
DVD Writer:HP-900
PSU:Corsair CX430v2-2,300
Total:18,000(Approx)


----------



## cacklebolt (May 7, 2012)

GPU???


----------



## zyberon (May 8, 2012)

gpu could b saphire amd radeon 5450 whch is arnd 2k in flipkart
processor could be AMD 3.2 GHz AM3 Athlon II 260 Processor_3k
nd choose a mobo am3+ undr 3k
hdd rs4200 for 500gb


----------



## zyberon (May 8, 2012)

if u rnt a hardcore gamer then go 4 this
amd athlon IIx3 450 for 4.5k
asus m5a78l-m lx      for 2.9k
gskill f3-10600cl9s-4gbnt for 1.2k
sapphire amd radeon hd5450 1gb for 2k
500gb seagate for 4.2k
corsair cx430 for  2.4k
dvd writer for  0.9k


TOTAL:  18.1k  jst 100 rs off target


----------



## cacklebolt (May 8, 2012)

zyberon said:


> gpu could b saphire amd radeon 5450 whch is arnd 2k in flipkart
> processor could be AMD 3.2 GHz AM3 Athlon II 260 Processor_3k
> nd choose a mobo am3+ undr 3k
> hdd rs4200 for 500gb



but I hv heard Phenom II performs better ....


----------



## saswat23 (May 8, 2012)

Get this: 
* Intel i3-2100 -- 6k 
* MSI H61M P21 -- 2.8k 
* Corsair 4GB DDR3 Value RAM -- 1.2k 
* Corsair CX-430v2 -- 2.3k 
* HD 6770/ HD 7750 1GB DDR5 -- 6.5k  
Total ---- 18.8k 

For under your budget, HD 6670 1GB DDR5 for 5.2k seems to be the only option. Better to get the HD 6770/HD 7750 for 1.3k more.

Use your old HDD for now, else a new one will cost 4k more.


----------



## iittopper (May 8, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Get this:
> * Intel i3-2100 -- 6k
> * MSI H61M P21 -- 2.8k
> * Corsair 4GB DDR3 Value RAM -- 1.2k
> ...



this is best for your budget


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 8, 2012)

Cpu-amd athlon x2 260 3.2ghz..3.3k
ram-kingston ddr3 4gb..1.2k
mobo-ga78lmt-s2p..2.6k
hdd-wd 320gb..3.9k
gpu-sapphire ati radeon hd 5670 1gb ddr5..5k
psu-corsair cx430..2.3k
dvd drive-samsung dvd-rw ..0.9k

total-19200..
A balanced config for your need..5670 will run all games at med..at decent resolutions..


----------



## zyberon (May 9, 2012)

pheoms do perfrm bttr,but since u are on a ti8 budget

go 4 bodisatwa’s configure or change the mobo nd gpu in my config


----------



## cacklebolt (May 9, 2012)

please comment on this config...

Processor:AMD 2.6 GHz FM1 uPGA A6 3650 - 5936
MoBo:ASUS M5A78L-M LX - 2719
GPU:Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT240 1 GB GDDR5 - 3441
RAM:Transcend DDR3-1333 DDR3 4 GB - 1187
HDD:Seagate SV 35.5 1 TB HDD (SATA 3.0) - 3664 [Q] Diff. betwenn SATA 3.0 and 6.0???/

Please suugest compatible Cabinet and Psu...


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2012)

One of the worst configuration and it is basically is not going to run.

The processor and the Motherboard are incompatible, A6-3600's graphics which is more powerful than that of GT 240 will not work when GT 240 will be plugged. And 1 TB HDD is around 5K, not 3.5K

Better get This:-

Intel G620 @ 3.3K
Gigabyte GA-H61D2H @ 3.3K
Corsair 4GB 1333 MHz Value Ram @ 1.1K
Corsair CX430 V2 @ 2.2K
MSI HD 6850 1 GB GDDR5 @ 8.6K

Total 18.5K


----------



## cacklebolt (May 9, 2012)

Cilus said:


> One of the worst configuration and it is basically is not going to run.
> 
> The processor and the Motherboard are incompatible, A6-3600's graphics which is more powerful than that of GT 240 will not work when GT 240 will be plugged. And 1 TB HDD is around 5K, not 3.5K
> 
> ...


 
is the cpu socket type 775 ???
coz if it is so...I can save the price of d Mobo

:


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2012)

No, it is not. Use little bit of your brain. Look at the motherboard I've suggested with it...it is a H61 motherboard hence the Socket type is LGA1155. This processor is a Dual Core based on Sandybridge architecture, same architecture powering the high end 2nd gen i3, i5 and i7 processors.

intel has stopped manufacturing LGA 775 based proessors long back and you'll get only Dual Core E5600 or E6600 processors, priced same as the G620. But their performance are miles behind G620.


----------



## cacklebolt (May 9, 2012)

Cilus said:


> No, it is not. Use little bit of your brain. Look at the motherboard I've suggested with it...it is a H61 motherboard hence the Socket type is LGA1155. This processor is a Dual Core based on Sandybridge architecture, same architecture powering the high end 2nd gen i3, i5 and i7 processors.
> 
> intel has stopped manufacturing LGA 775 based proessors long back and you'll get only Dual Core E5600 or E6600 processors, priced same as the G620. But their performance are miles behind G620.



so its an i3 rite??? can u mention its clock speed too???


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2012)

No, it is not i3, it's G series.

Let me explain a bit. From the release of Intel I series, the nomenclature is little different.

The costliest one will be Core i7. They are for the  pure performance segment and priced really higher. Apart from gaming they also provide very good multi-threaded performance. Examples are i7 2600, i7 2700K. They range from Quad core to Hex Core.

Then comes the Core i5 series which are targeted for the mainstream performance segment. i5 2300, i5 2400 are examples of it. They are very good for day to day work, best for gaming. These are quad core CPus

Now we have Core i3 series which are targeted for budget oriented performance segment. These processors are Dual Core processors with Hyper-Threading enabled, resulting four logical cores. They are best for day to work, gaming and also suitable for CPU intensive workload. i3 2100, i3 2120 are examples of it.

After that we have Pentium G series. They are nothing but stripped down I3 processors with lesser amount of L3 cache and HT disabled. 

Currently we are mainly having Sandybridge based processors and from i7 to Pentium G, all are based on same architecture. Due to the superior architecture, even the Pentium Dual Core G620 can beat the AMD quad core processors in terms of gaming performance. Their performance is far ahead of Athlon II X2 260 3 GHz.


----------



## zyberon (May 9, 2012)

+1  cilus.


----------



## Minion (May 9, 2012)

rahulpv102 said:


> GPU???



that processor is having a GPU.which is enough for games you have mentioned.you can even play some latest games with medium to low settings.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 9, 2012)

@Op--dont go for a6 3650..  i dont thnk u should buy g620 instead of x2 260 only because it is betr than d later in gaming. . .x2 260 performs good all around..personal experience  
@Cilus --u realy thnk op should buy 6850 to play fifa series,nfs mw,cod ,age of empires etc etc?!!


----------



## rajnusker (May 9, 2012)

Cilus said:


> One of the worst configuration and it is basically is not going to run.
> 
> The processor and the Motherboard are incompatible, A6-3600's graphics which is more powerful than that of GT 240 will not work when GT 240 will be plugged. And 1 TB HDD is around 5K, not 3.5K
> 
> ...



I absolutely agree with this, the G620 and G860 are killer-budget gaming cpus.. I don't understand why would anybody suggest a i3 540 or i3 2100.. :/
@Cilius Asus P8H61-M LX could be bought for around 3k (bargain), not considering Rashi's service in mind . The rig you suggested is a total value for money.

@OP If you wish to save some cash, then go for a HD6770, a 2k cut over there.  But really with the HD6850 you are good to game in 1080p high settings, thus if you plan to buy a 1080p screen in future then your gaming needs will be easily met.


----------



## cacklebolt (May 9, 2012)

Minion said:


> that processor is having a GPU.which is enough for games you have mentioned.you can even play some latest games with medium to low settings.



that means i wont require s discrete GPU???
can i play d above games @ low to medium settings???
what abt high settings???




rajnusker said:


> I absolutely agree with this, the G620 and G860 are killer-budget gaming cpus.. I don't understand why would anybody suggest a i3 540 or i3 2100.. :/
> @Cilius Asus P8H61-M LX could be bought for around 3k (bargain), not considering Rashi's service in mind . The rig you suggested is a total value for money.
> 
> @OP If you wish to save some cash, then go for a HD6770, a 2k cut over there.  But really with the HD6850 you are good to game in 1080p high settings, thus if you plan to buy a 1080p screen in future then your gaming needs will be easily met.



I wont be buying a 1080p monitor anttime soon...so i think HD6770 is ideal...

So shud i be buying an A6 3650 with good integrated grafics or go for G620 and invest in a discrete gpu???


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2012)

for gaming & even most day-2-day usage G620+discreet graphics card like 6770 is much better than A6-3650.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 9, 2012)

G620 with discrete gpu


----------



## cacklebolt (May 10, 2012)

So is this 5n??? 
Intel G620 @ 3.3 k 
Gigabyte GA-H61D2H @ 3.3K
Corsair 4GB 1333 MHz Value
Ram @ 1.1K
Corsair CX430 V2 @ 2.2K
MSI HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 @
5.7k


please suggest compatible cabinet and hdd...


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 10, 2012)

U wont be getin 6770 in 5.7k. . .my 6670 cost 5.9k 2 weeks earlier..6770 costs around 6.6k. . .
otherwise your config is fine.


----------



## Cilus (May 10, 2012)

^^ Are you guys from the same location? 

Bodhisatwa, your card was overpriced because of the unavailability at your location. But you are right, HD 6770 is available around 6.5K, not at 5.7K


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 10, 2012)

Nt because of that.its because of xfx


----------



## cacklebolt (May 10, 2012)

the price is fine bt what abt hdd and cabinet???

bdw @bodisatwa how much did ur rig cost u???


----------



## Minion (May 11, 2012)

rahulpv102 said:


> that means i wont require s discrete GPU???
> can i play d above games @ low to medium settings???
> what abt high settings???
> 
> ...



look the games you have mentioned will run fine with A6 3650  and since it is a quad core it will help in multi thread application and multi tasking.Configuration I have mentioned contains everything what you need within your budget.

guys i know g620 perform little bit better than A6 3650 with discrete graphics but in multi thread OP will benefited more with A6 3650. 
within his budget if he can get a quad core why he should he buy a dual core.
@OP
See this link
*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/403?vs=406

How in multi thread applications A6 3650 perform better as compared to g620.and in single thread application there is marginal difference you will not feel any difference in real world applications.So decide accodingly.


----------



## Cilus (May 11, 2012)

G620 + HD 6670 GDDR3 version performs even better than A8-3870K, even after overclocking it and the performance difference with A6-3650 is not minimal. Actually Llano APUs are not made for gaming oriented system, they are targeted for mainly Multimedia builds with Gaming as an add-on.
Also the performance of G620 is actually higher than 3650 in lots of Multi-threaded apps too.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 11, 2012)

+1 for cilus's post..
Minion--op wants to play good games also. .so it would be better for him to go with g620 and a decent gpu(not too high)..though i personally feel x2 260 might be better..
but thats nt d point


----------



## Minion (May 12, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> +1 for cilus's post..
> Minion--op wants to play good games also. .so it would be better for him to go with g620 and a decent gpu(not too high)..though i personally feel x2 260 might be better..
> but thats nt d point



@Cilus look at games he have mentioned will op not able to play those games on A6 3650 based system.I know g620 with 6670 will perform lot better in games.
g620+6670=8,000 while 3650+6550(IGP)=5,600 Hence 3650 is VFM.
what about other applications  

2ndly processor is something which is not upgraded frequently that is why i am saying op to go with 3650.before amd athlon x4 series vanishes you all people were suggesting amd athlon x4 for budget builds and AFAIK CPU performance of 3650 is similar or better than amd athlon x4 series.

@Bodhisatwa look mate x2 260 is a budget processor even a amd x3,x4 are better performing than x2 260.Think 3650 with amd x4 athlon CPU and Ati 6550 graphics card packed within processor itself.


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2012)

A6-3650 has lower performance than G620 in most of the multi-threaded apps and the gaming performance is far worse. Also A6-3650 does not have HD 6550D as you have pointed out, it has HD 6530D. Now even HD 6550D is slower than HD 6670 DDR3 version, so HD 6530D is much slower.

And better than guessing the Multi-threaded performance, check some CPU benchmarks of both the processors and you'll get the picture. You can also check the Tom'shardware article of AMD APU Vs G620+HD 6670 DDR3 where They've used HD 3870K and still recommended G620 + HD 6670 DDR3.

Here check the Benchmark comparison by yourself...Check the Only CPU benchmarks, not the Gfx+CPU ones as G620 here is not having discrete Gfx.
*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/403?vs=406


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

Now what minion said,is also a point. . .op needs to decide. .
@minion-i told that x2 260 might b betr than g620..


----------



## cacklebolt (May 12, 2012)

please select one from the 3 shortlisted rigs...


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

My configuration has all the parts required,  . .total cost is around 19k
bt other cnfigs are without hdd,dvd drive etc . . so including them it would cross your budget by a fair margin. . thats Why i suggested the Full Config. .


----------



## cacklebolt (May 12, 2012)

@bodhisatwa and @cilius
will a combination of 
*cpu:Intel G620 
motherboard:Gigabyte GA-H61D2H
ram-kingston ddr3 4gb
psu-corsair cx430..2.3k
Gpu:MSI HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 
PSu:Corsair CX430 V2*
  be good???

 i combined both of ur combos...
 but what about cabinet???

also which hdd should i choose:
WD caviar blue 500 gb (sata 6.0 )
*OR*
Seagate SV 35.5 1 tb (sata 3.0)


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

This configuration will cross your budget. . anyways. .
cabinet--cm elite 310 @1.8k or any other local cabinet @1k
hdd--wd caviar blue 500gb


----------



## cacklebolt (May 12, 2012)

@ bodhisatwa then where can i save money???


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2012)

Well, get the Corsair 1333 MHz Ram instead of Kingston. Only reason is Corsair provides 10 years of warranty with their Rams. Otherwise the config is perfect.



> WD caviar blue 500 gb (sata 6.0 )
> OR
> Seagate SV 35.5 1 tb (sata 3.0)



It is not Sata 3.0 and 6.0, it is SATA II which provides bandwidth of  3Gbps or 300 Megabytes per second and Sata III which provides bandwidth of 6 Gbps or 600 Megabytes per second. Now HDDs are slower device and hardly they needs more bandwidth than 300 Megabytes/s or SATA II bandwidths. So rather than spending for SATA III, get the 1 TB SATA II HDD.


----------



## cacklebolt (May 12, 2012)

@cilius so u mean to say i wont require the speed of SATA III???

so if i selct the 1 tb drive i save a thousand ...


----------



## Minion (May 12, 2012)

I quit.let OP decide what he need.

@OP,cilus see this link difference between 6530D and 6550D
*compare-processors.com/amd-radeon-hd-6550d-vs-h6530d/1229/


----------



## cacklebolt (May 12, 2012)

Transcend DDR3-1333 DDR3 4 GB RAM @ 1243 and lifetime warranty..shud i go for it instead of corsair


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

You can go for transcend. . .and keep your budget in mind for the third configuration..


----------



## ico (May 12, 2012)

Spend more - 3.5K~. Pick up i3-2100 + discrete graphics like HD 6670/6770. This will last you. Keep the same H61 motherboard.

Not a fan of Pentium G620.  Two cores (without hyperthreading) even if they are two fast cores, won't be enough after a year or two. i3-2100 it is.



Cilus said:


> Also the performance of G620 is actually higher than 3650 in lots of Multi-threaded apps too.


Nope.

From your link only - ignore Sysmark. *AnandTech - Bench - CPU* A6-3650 wins in every multi-threaded benchmark.



rahulpv102 said:


> @bodhisatwa and @cilius
> will a combination of
> *cpu:Intel G620
> motherboard:Gigabyte GA-H61D2H
> ...


It is worth to spend extra and get i3-2100 instead of Pnetium G620. Otherwise, it's fine.

No point of cheaping out when spending a little bit extra gets you something balanced.

example, Pentium G620 with only two cores can't handle GTA IV. It won't matter if you pair it up with HD 6950.


----------



## d6bmg (May 12, 2012)

ico said:


> example, Pentium G620 with only two cores can't handle GTA IV. It won't matter if you pair it up with HD 6950.



Pairing G620 with HD6950 will result in bottleneck.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 12, 2012)

I3 is better. .


----------



## vickybat (May 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Pairing G620 with HD6950 will result in bottleneck.



Not at 1080p resolutions or higher. Games are heavily gpu dependent at those res.


----------



## Cilus (May 12, 2012)

Minion said:


> I quit.let OP decide what he need.
> 
> @OP,cilus see this link difference between 6530D and 6550D
> AMD Radeon HD 6550D Vs HD 6530D | Compare Processors



As per the specs provided, there is a 25% performance difference between those two which is huge.


----------



## cacklebolt (May 13, 2012)

this perhaps the last time i will be troubling u guys as i finally seem to have decided on a config..please take time to review...
*
Cpu-amd athlon x2 260 3.2ghz..3.3k
Mobo-Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P ... 2.6k
GPU-MSI HD 6770 1 GB GDDR5 ... 6.9k
RAM-Transcend DDR3-1333 DDR3 4 GB ...1.2k
PSU-Corsair CX430 V2...2.2K
Cabinet-Cooler Master Elite 310...1.8k
HDD-Seagate SV 35.5 1 TB ...3.7k*


*But i m still confused whether i shud go for IntelG620 @ 3.3k and biostar H61MLB @ 3k and keep other components same or stick to the above mentioned config...*


I chose athlon II only because of its higher clock speed...


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 13, 2012)

Go for G620 with your eyes closed. It IS FASTER than the Athlon II. Always remember clock speed doesn't matter. A 5Ghz Core 2 Duo is not faster than a 2Ghz i3..


----------



## ico (May 13, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> Go for G620 with your eyes closed. It IS FASTER than the Athlon II. Always remember clock speed doesn't matter. *A 5Ghz Core 2 Duo is not faster than a 2Ghz i3.*.


yea, G620 is faster than Athlon II....but the bold part is NOT at all true.

G620 @ 2.6 Ghz is 15-20% faster than Athlon II 265 @ 3.3 Ghz / Core 2 Duo E8300 @ 2.93 Ghz. That's all.



rahulpv102 said:


> this perhaps the last time i will be troubling u guys as i finally seem to have decided on a config..please take time to review...
> *
> Cpu-amd athlon x2 260 3.2ghz..3.3k
> Mobo-Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P ... 2.6k
> ...


Read my post above. Spend more and get Core i3-2100 + H61 as it is _worth it_ No point in lowballing. Get something which lasts instead.


----------



## SunE (May 13, 2012)

Yes absolutely go with the Intel config. I mean just look at the poll results you put. Most members won't suggest you the wrong thing. Also I think you should get the ASUS board instead of Biostar(don't get me wrong I personally ordered Biostar, it's just that the ASUS one is a bit better).


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 13, 2012)

I persnly thnk u should go for x2 260..bt may b g620 is better as others have posted. .its ur call now..


----------



## maddy (May 14, 2012)

go with intel in current config  it seems best if u crossfire your a6-3650 with 6670 and it can be overclocked from base multiplier then game changes  but with tight budget Intel best ^^ using i3 here willl best choice if u can


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 14, 2012)

Sorry ico, I was in high spirits when I was writing that message  (If you know what I mean)


----------



## cacklebolt (May 15, 2012)

then the g620 it is....
but will fifa run well on it???
(I am a big FIFA fan!!!)


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 15, 2012)

Go for this:

Intel Core i3 2100 - 6.5k
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H - 3.2k
Corsair CX 430V2 - 2.3k
Corsair Value Select RAM 4GB - 1.2k
Sapphire HD6770 1GB - 6.5k

Total 20.2k


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 16, 2012)

the above config is fine..just go for 6670@5.5k or 5670@5k. .it wil decrease d budget. .a good combination. .bt buy ddr5 only. .

btw m a big,big fifa fan due to my love for d sport. .been playing fifa al d year through,since fifa2006 was released. .


----------



## Minion (May 16, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> Go for this:
> 
> Intel Core i3 2100 - 6.5k
> Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H - 3.2k
> ...



He also need HDD and Optical drive  which will add another 5k and will be way out of OP budget.


----------

